

The evolution of Samsung Galaxy S phones in 4 seconds - iteresintay
http://www.gadgetlove.com/blog/the-evolution-of-the-samsung-galaxy-s

======
snarkyturtle
No love for the Samsung Captivate? That was probably my favorite iteration of
the Galaxy S series: [http://cdn.theunlockr.com/wp-
content/uploads/2013/02/samsung...](http://cdn.theunlockr.com/wp-
content/uploads/2013/02/samsung-captivate-i897-root-cwm.jpg)

